# Cat found



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Cat found in the Prestwhich Crumpstal area. She has a white belly white cheeks white legs the rest of her body is black with some light brown on the back end. Is this your cat. If anybody has any information please pm me. She is being looked after by somebody in the prestwhich crumptal area and still looking for the owners. If anybody has any info please pm me.


----------

